# Microsoft to Revamp Activation System with Windows 9



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2014)

Microsoft is expected to introduce a radical new software activation system with its next major release of Windows, in a bid to stem piracy. According to BetaNews, citing a Russian source with a reasonably good track-record in leaking stuff out of Redmond, the company is planning to do away with software keys, 16-character alphanumeric passwords unique to each copy of the software, which let you prove the validity of your purchase, and unlock the software. The next Windows will use a system in which having a Microsoft Store account - which isn't necessarily the same as a Microsoft Account - is mandatory, and acquiring machine-specific images of the Windows installation disc from the store. 

The way we understand it, it works like this. After paying for your license while logged into the Microsoft Store, you're made to download a generic install disc image. After its installation, your machine's details (usually just motherboard-related details) are logged with Microsoft, and the software stays activated on your machine. When you need to install your OS on another machine, you untie your current machine from your licence online, and install your software on the new machine. The software will stop working on the older machine, ensuring that only one single-user license is running on a machine at a given time. The concept can be suitably adapted for 3-user and 5-user family licenses.



The same source also goes on to claim that Microsoft's removal of a Start Menu continues to be unpopular, and that its next Windows release - the so called Windows 9 - could bring a highly functional Start Menu back. Microsoft could launch a gargantuan marketing campaign to make sure people are motivated to upgrade from older Windows versions, because they get their Start Menu back. Microsoft could begin talking Windows 9 this fall, with early public and semi-public, pre-retail versions of the OS being circulated.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2014)

So in other words, they've made it more annoying for end users, to make it more likely they'll just pirate it.


got it.

(i've got legit windows 7 and 8.1 and i've had to crack over the top of both, since they crack the megashits about me changing hardware. my windows 7 laptop deactivated itself because drivers changed the name the APU reported itself to windows device manager, so it assumed i'd pirated windows to another laptop)


----------



## MikeMurphy (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds wonderful.  In an age of free OS's, we'll make the paid one even more difficult to use.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> So in other words, they've made it more annoying for end users, to make it more likely they'll just pirate it.
> 
> 
> got it.
> ...



Call the toll-free number, and have them activated. 

I keep my legit Windows copies activated the right way (even if I have to put up with excruciating 30-minute phone calls), because that's the only way you can run Windows with UEFI and Secureboot (startup in 5 seconds). Cracked Windows installations only work in legacy/CSM mode.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2014)

btarunr said:


> Call the toll-free number, and have them activated.
> 
> I keep my legit Windows copies activated the right way (even if I have to put up with excruciating 30-minute phone calls), because that's the only way you can run Windows with UEFI and Secureboot (startup in 5 seconds). Cracked Windows installations only work in legacy/CSM mode.



the phone call system failed on my laptop. newer drivers than 2012 (APU hybrid crossfire) changed it from a 6K to a 7K, and it broke the OEM key somehow.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2014)

So an Office 365-like activation? I can live with that as long as it doesn't need to phone home excessively. Maybe do the check when you download updates.

Still got 2 W8 keys so I'm in no rush to upgrade, although if they do the $15 thing again I might.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

So nobody will bother getting Windows 9? Instead they'll just pay for cheap 7 or 8 keys, because that OS is perfectly serviceable for the near future.

Or at least they'll do that for the first week, until some crack scene group comes in and wipes the floor with microsofts activation system and entirely undermines all their effort. M$ should just stop bothering to waste time and money on that stuff. Pirates are going to pirate something in any way that they can, making activation a little harder isn't going to stop that. capitalise on paying customers that are going to pay and make their lives easier.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't see how this is any different


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So nobody will bother getting Windows 9? Instead they'll just pay for cheap 7 or 8 keys, because that OS is perfectly serviceable for the near future.
> 
> Or at least they'll do that for the first week, until some crack scene group comes in and wipes the floor with microsofts activation system and entirely undermines all their effort. M$ should just stop bothering to waste time and money on that stuff. Pirates are going to pirate something in any way that they can, making activation a little harder isn't going to stop that. capitalise on paying customers that are going to pay and make their lives easier.


This
also this is not gonna fly in a corporate environment so assuming M$ offers a KMS/MAK activation solution its just a matter of  time before someone reverses that or the sdk gets leaked 
when will Microsoft learn that anything they do will be patched inside a week


----------



## Jetster (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think it will work with OEM also


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 8, 2014)

the bit about requiring a internet connection to use your pc is gonna go over like a lead balloon filled with cement


----------



## cyneater (Jul 8, 2014)

M$ have it all wrong.
If windows wasn't crap and was cheaper more people would buy it.

Like many I refuse to buy windows 8 because I think the you need to do acid or some sort of drug to understand it. And yes I know there  are shell extensions etc...

Make windows 7 & 8 $40 a copy and piracy problem solved.
And none of this restrictive crap, aka you change a motherboard graphics card you need to reactivate. No wonder people pirate.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> the phone call system failed on my laptop. newer drivers than 2012 (APU hybrid crossfire) changed it from a 6K to a 7K, and it broke the OEM key somehow.



If the activation ID input thingie fails, you can always speak to a person, and have them unlock it.


----------



## NC37 (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So nobody will bother getting Windows 9? Instead they'll just pay for cheap 7 or 8 keys, because that OS is perfectly serviceable for the near future.
> 
> Or at least they'll do that for the first week, until some crack scene group comes in and wipes the floor with microsofts activation system and entirely undermines all their effort. M$ should just stop bothering to waste time and money on that stuff. Pirates are going to pirate something in any way that they can, making activation a little harder isn't going to stop that. capitalise on paying customers that are going to pay and make their lives easier.



The thing about cracking is it isn't about codes or keys/etc. Its about tricking the OS into thinking it is activated. I've dealt with legit and non legit copies. Both function the same way because as long as the activation software is tricked, there is no reason to constantly check.

This new approach could break this as it sounds like they are linking it to a store account. So kinda like Steam. Forcing the user to sync with the store all the time is the perfect way to make sure a copy is perpetually activated. Trouble is, they will face a lot of flak over this because companies or people on closed networks or those just don't log into the net all the time, will raise a fuss. 

This is the same crap M$ got in trouble with on the Xbone. Always on, always connected DRM. This is what publishers and M$ wants to do so I doubt it'll be protested with W9. Trouble comes when, what happens when the activation servers are down or you can't connect to the net? They'll have to have something in place for that, and that is where the hackers will strike. If you can trick Windows into thinking it is in a perpetual offline mode where it doesn't log in to sync, then this DRM is pointless.

M$ can't avoid this because corporate institutions will need enterprise versions which don't require activations. Those will of course be leaked and the hacks will be discovered. Heck my first PC was one a friend gave me that had a copy of XP Corporate on it which meant it could be installed over and over as many times as you needed without activation.

Course this is likely where other OS options will start becoming more popular. Not surprised that Valve went with Linux for Steam OS if they saw this coming. They know this is where the industry is wanting to head and they know it is going to blow up in their faces when people aren't willing to put up with it.


----------



## blibba (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't imagine that this won't get cracked, and like a lot of other people on here, I'll buy a license and then pirate the OS. When DRM is more and more hassle over time, it's no surprise piracy is becoming a problem for them.


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Jul 8, 2014)

Count on Microsoft to take one disaster, mostly right the ship by completely regressing to an earlier product's features in time for the next release, then decide to use those older features from the previous product to push a FUTURE product, and finally put an enhanced, more annoying DRM cherry on top for good measure.

Microsoft:  Redefining Stupid.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2014)

im not sure it will affect to pirated OS, and as usual after it released then you gonna get the activator somewhere soon
i prefer like win xp activation  just simple


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 8, 2014)

I bet my 1 year salary that the "scene" guys will crack that shit in less than 1 week! 2 years salary!


----------



## Relayer (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So nobody will bother getting Windows 9? Instead they'll just pay for cheap 7 or 8 keys, because that OS is perfectly serviceable for the near future.
> 
> Or at least they'll do that for the first week, until some crack scene group comes in and wipes the floor with microsofts activation system and entirely undermines all their effort. M$ should just stop bothering to waste time and money on that stuff. Pirates are going to pirate something in any way that they can, making activation a little harder isn't going to stop that. capitalise on paying customers that are going to pay and make their lives easier.



They'll tie DX12 to it like they've done for a while now to make you upgrade to play the latest games with all the features.

How long do you think it would take for Msft to have a coronary if everyone stopped buying their stuff? A week? A month? Whatever it is, it wouldn't take very long. People will pony up though.


----------



## techy1 (Jul 8, 2014)

piracy is not MS main problem, esspecially in nowdays... do they think that there is no alternatives for PC and for PC in buisness enviroment - that they can pull this one off?  if there is alternatives - then F-you MS and go deal on your own with your piracy problem - why I should be involved in your problems (messing around codes, registration, autentification, telephoncalls and god knows what else).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2014)

btarunr said:


> If the activation ID input thingie fails, you can always speak to a person, and have them unlock it.


I agree. Getting a crack for windows that wont bork the install is harder to do than just picking up the phone and doing it right. Takes me less than 10 minutes to do a phone install. 15 if I have to talk to a person. I think for all the tech "savvy" people on here they are either to lazy to use a phone or to ignorant of the OS to know you can just call.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. Getting a crack for windows that wont bork the install is harder to do than just picking up the phone and doing it right. Takes me less than 10 minutes to do a phone install. 15 if I have to talk to a person. I think for all the tech "savvy" people on here they are either to lazy to use a phone or to ignorant of the OS to know you can just call.



I have an Office 365 license for Office Pro that can have 3 users on it. I used it 3 times, it derped out after I had to format my machine, and reinstall everything. Obviously office said it couldn't activate, asked me to call the number. I called it, put in the 32 digit install code, it still said it couldn't activate, and so it would put me through to some human to help me activate it. They guy on the other end of the phone said it wouldn't activate, I'd reached my limit, and hung up.

Feels good to pay for Office Pro and be told I can't use it after 3 reinstalls. The issue is not tech savvy people being lazy, the issue resides with M$ and their activation hoops. I'm out of pocket, therefore I have to pirate my Office software so that I can use what I've paid for.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2014)

btarunr said:


> If the activation ID input thingie fails, you can always speak to a person, and have them unlock it.



everytime i install or update my graphics driver, i have to do it again. every time the time and date resets, i have to do it again.


i'm not saying piracy is the answer - i'm saying microsoft have serious flaws with their current system, and they need to fix that before making it even more restrictive.


----------



## Relayer (Jul 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> everytime i install or update my graphics driver, i have to do it again. every time the time and date resets, i have to do it again.
> 
> 
> i'm not saying piracy is the answer - i'm saying microsoft have serious flaws with their current system, and they need to fix that before making it even more restrictive.


Awesome system Msft have there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have an Office 365 license for Office Pro that can have 3 users on it. I used it 3 times, it derped out after I had to format my machine, and reinstall everything. Obviously office said it couldn't activate, asked me to call the number. I called it, put in the 32 digit install code, it still said it couldn't activate, and so it would put me through to some human to help me activate it. They guy on the other end of the phone said it wouldn't activate, I'd reached my limit, and hung up.
> 
> Feels good to pay for Office Pro and be told I can't use it after 3 reinstalls. The issue is not tech savvy people being lazy, the issue resides with M$ and their activation hoops. I'm out of pocket, therefore I have to pirate my Office software so that I can use what I've paid for.


I would call them back and get a manager. I've installed 360 about a dozen times now without an issue.



Mussels said:


> everytime i install or update my graphics driver, i have to do it again. every time the time and date resets, i have to do it again.
> i'm not saying piracy is the answer - i'm saying microsoft have serious flaws with their current system, and they need to fix that before making it even more restrictive.


I'm willing to bet you have pirated software on your PC.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm willing to bet you have pirated software on your PC.



that laptops running the genuine OS it came with, and has nothing but teamspeak, minecraft, starcraft II and MPC-HC installed. MS just really, really hate that AMD changed the name of the GPU in a driver rebadge.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have an Office 365 license for Office Pro that can have 3 users on it. I used it 3 times, it derped out after I had to format my machine, and reinstall everything. Obviously office said it couldn't activate, asked me to call the number. I called it, put in the 32 digit install code, it still said it couldn't activate, and so it would put me through to some human to help me activate it. They guy on the other end of the phone said it wouldn't activate, I'd reached my limit, and hung up.
> 
> Feels good to pay for Office Pro and be told I can't use it after 3 reinstalls. The issue is not tech savvy people being lazy, the issue resides with M$ and their activation hoops. I'm out of pocket, therefore I have to pirate my Office software so that I can use what I've paid for.



Why don't you de-authorize your old PC from your account?  I can log into my account from any PC and de-authorize any PC that I have Office installed on.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Why don't you de-authorize your old PC from your account?  I can log into my account from any PC and de-authorize any PC that I have Office installed on.



The old PC is the same PC. It's been formatted 3 times, twice down to hardware failure, once down to me raging at something or other.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2014)

Your account should show three entries then. Just de-authorize all of them.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Your account should show three entries then. Just de-authorize all of them.



There is no such option on my Microsoft HUP account page, only download options and order details.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll keep my hopes up that it's not a complex mess. I know, I look like the stupid one for saying that, not Microsoft which probably won't reach my expectations 

Was already doing the subscription thing essentially with TechNet until that program was canceled. Did it force me into buying Windows 8? No, I kept my copies of Windows 7 and they lost the $250 I would have paid for another year. I'll get on board with Windows 9 as long as I feel its worth it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2014)

Same here. I've got legit licenses of 7 Ult and Pro, nothing for Win8 except my fiancee's laptop. Have no intention of moving to 8 at all on anything I use. Getting 9 will depend on usefulness. I passed on Vista because of its many issues, and lack of serious value, except for one machine at work to make sure I could find something if a client had issues. Kept a TechNet until they cancelled it. I'll do the same thing I've always done. If it's worth it to upgrade, they'll get a license from me, and then I'll make it work the way I need it to.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The old PC is the same PC. It's been formatted 3 times, twice down to hardware failure, once down to me raging at something or other.



So you are saying this doesn't work http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/access-help/deactivate-an-office-365-home-install-HA102925486.aspx


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> So you are saying this doesn't work http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/access-help/deactivate-an-office-365-home-install-HA102925486.aspx



It's Office Pro Plus, and no, I do not have that option on my account.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> It's Office Pro Plus, and no, I do not have that option on my account.



Do you have an associated Office 365 Exchange Account?  If I sign into 365 Outlook Web Access and click the gear > Office 365 settings I can see the software section references in the below article.  You should be able to deactivate there as well.


Managing Office 365 ProPlus installations:
http://blogs.technet.com/b/office_r...activating-deactivating-and-reactivating.aspx


----------



## Deadlyraver (Jul 8, 2014)

I cannot wait for pirates to "mingle" with the activation system. It is gonna be priceless if such a product was released and cracked in a short period of time. 

I remember such claims for DRM management from Ubisoft being shot down in just two days.

Uncrackable.....nope.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 8, 2014)

this reeks of FUD


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> this reeks of FUD


I would disagree... this reeks of M$. This is the same drastic measure that they took when moving to activation on XP. While I do understand this is the Internet, this would not surprise me in the least. Look at the Xcock One: that was the precursor. M$ attempts yet another method to lock down piracy, inconveniencing their legit users in the process? Completely legit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So nobody will bother getting Windows 9? Instead they'll just pay for cheap 7 or 8 keys, because that OS is perfectly serviceable for the near future.
> 
> Or at least they'll do that for the first week, until some crack scene group comes in and wipes the floor with microsofts activation system and entirely undermines all their effort. M$ should just stop bothering to waste time and money on that stuff. Pirates are going to pirate something in any way that they can, making activation a little harder isn't going to stop that. capitalise on paying customers that are going to pay and make their lives easier.



Yeah, I dont see why Microsoft is rushing to release Windows 9. Just give us Windows 8.1 Update 2 that has the option to have the tradition start menu back.

Otherwise we will be paying for pretty much what everyone wanted in the desktop version of Windows 8/8.1 from the beginning.



Ahhzz said:


> I would disagree... this reeks of M$. This is the same drastic measure that they took when moving to activation on XP. While I do understand this is the Internet, this would not surprise me in the least. Look at the Xcock One: that was the precursor. M$ attempts yet another method to lock down piracy, inconveniencing their legit users in the process? Completely legit.



Your hate for Xbox One seems way out of line.


----------



## Roel (Jul 8, 2014)

Because they make more money selling Windows 9 than when they would provide it as free update.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 8, 2014)

Roel said:


> Because they make more money selling Windows 9 than when they would provide it as free update.


This. 
All. Day. Long.


----------



## dogchainx (Jul 8, 2014)

Great. And I was so looking forward to what Windows 9 had to offer.

Thanks M$ for causing huge head aches for your legit customers.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 8, 2014)

This ?

http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> So in other words, they've made it more annoying for end users, to make it more likely they'll just pirate it.
> 
> 
> got it.
> ...



I hope it won't flip it's shit when I upgrade the wireless (in my laptop)! I've had that happen to an HP desktop before! All I did was change the wireless (PCI-E)  to something else and it triggered it!

Server doesn't seem to give much of a shit about major network changes though. But that comes with the territory...


----------



## Bansaku (Jul 9, 2014)

What I read here is Micro$ost's Death Knel.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2014)

suraswami said:


> This ?
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop




Yes, if the major game developers would work on perfecting gaming with Linux; probably tens of millions would jump on the Ubuntu wagon!


----------



## Relayer (Jul 9, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would call them back and get a manager. I've installed 360 about a dozen times now without an issue.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet you have pirated software on your PC.



Not good to accuse people when you have no evidence. 





Mussels said:


> that laptops running the genuine OS it came with, and has nothing but teamspeak, minecraft, starcraft II and MPC-HC installed. MS just really, really hate that AMD changed the name of the GPU in a driver rebadge.


----------



## linoliveira (Jul 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm out of pocket, therefore I have to pirate my Office software so that I can use what I've paid for.



You sir made my day.



suraswami said:


> This ?
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop



THIS!
I would totally love to migrate from windows to Ubuntu... but no one wants to support gaming on that, all good titles stuck in freaking .NET that are a pain to port properly to linux based systems. And even if you make it, then some update comes, and it starts all over again...
Got done with that a few year ago and went back to W7 (yes, it is genuine! I got it free from the university partnership with M$)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought a retail yes retail windows 8 pro key for £25 so why pirate it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mussels said:


> everytime i install or update my graphics driver, i have to do it again. every time the time and date resets, i have to do it again.
> 
> 
> i'm not saying piracy is the answer - i'm saying microsoft have serious flaws with their current system, and they need to fix that before making it even more restrictive.





Relayer said:


> Not good to accuse people when you have no evidence.


First off I know Mussels. He's a pirating scallywag and proud of it. I didn't accuse him. I said I was willing to bet knowing his capt. hook ass's history on this forum.

Second I have a HP laptop with an APU I have installed windows on a dozen times. Never had an issue. So..........yup.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2014)

Plus, LOL, @Relayer, you would have to know @TheMailMan78 to realize how he gives other members crap all the time.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jul 9, 2014)

So... Lost an account - lost everything, huh? Don't like this system much, but I can't really blame Microsoft for doing that as long as it's the most popular way of handling "protected" stuff (Steam is a "good" example).
There are even few advantages:

An access to updated and "personalized" ISOs (for example, purchasing Windows 8 will give you Windows 8.1 and Windows 8.1 Update when they come out). No need to struggle with Windows ADK anymore.
Easy way of "unbinding" your license if you don't need it on your current (running) system and wish to install it on another machine.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> First off I know Mussels. He's a pirating scallywag and proud of it. I didn't accuse him. I said I was willing to bet knowing his capt. hook ass's history on this forum.
> 
> Second I have a HP laptop with an APU I have installed windows on a dozen times. Never had an issue. So..........yup.



did your APU name change in driver updates? my laptop has APU crossfire, and any drivers newer than 2012 change it from being a 6K APU and a 6K dedicated, to a 6K+7K (and breaks crossfire, but without it i cant play starcraft II... so you know, im boned there)


also, pirated software will never trigger an OS to think its pirated anyway, so its totally a moot point.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 9, 2014)

I just got told today by a friend that Microshaft are planning to drop support for Windows 7 next year? Please tell me that what I heard complete BS? as far as I know they will support it till 2020.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jul 9, 2014)

Melvis said:


> I just got told today by a friend that Microshaft are planning to drop support for Windows 7 next year? Please tell me that what I heard complete BS? as far as I know they will support it till 2020.


your friend is PART right. Security updates will continue until 2020, but Feature and Performance updates will be discontinued. These dates were known when windows 7 was launched. this is the same as xp, who lost performance and security updates in 2010, but got security updates until this year. its still safe to use 7 after 2015, and lets be honest, what is the chance that microsoft will extend 7 support? id bet a pretty penny that security will get extended past 2020.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm glad they did this, so fucking piracy would have troubles hacking it.
I own Win XP 64 Genuine, Win 7 64 genuine, Win 8 64 genuine, and i will continue the support because that's the way it should be.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 9, 2014)

I support purchasing your products, but "The war on piratism" is as successful as "The war on terrorism" and war against drugs. I see most DRM's as closing one door and opening another that has a lock on it, but all locks can be picked.  Its just a waste of their resources and energy imo.  Now as others mentioned i could see this way of authenticating being useful to say deauthorize before you upgrade hardware and then maybe state what you're installing/changing out parts wise.  Then when you boot up next time your account will recognize the change and no issue. 

It is more typing or time but i also would see that as an improvement compared to now.


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like always on drm to me. Also not everyone will have the internet from get go when they buy their pc. Or use it on the road.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, thanks to hackers we are a disgrace and now we (let me clear, people who buy the product) pay for it. that's why i fully support any new security way to prevent OS from being hacked, and it'll get better eventually, you DON'T want to see Microsoft making an agreement with Intel or AMD to use some kind of technology just like e-Fuse as seen on Knox security used on Samsung devices... you don't say...


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2014)

@Mussels  What you are experiencing is abnormal. The rate of failure is probably pretty low considering how many legit Windows installs there is.

During my times with any Windows newer than XP I have never had issues with activating. I have had problems with stuff downloaded from H4xx000rrrlulzbay though, but legit stuff? Never. Worst case I have to activate it with the automated phone system, which really is not a big deal. 


On topic though; if they make it clear how things work I really don't see a problem. There will probably be problems with communication though, that was the biggest flaw in Windows 8. And as long as there still are retail licenses it's fine by me. It just sounds like they are enforcing the EULA. Family packs better have a good price.



Constantine Yevseyev said:


> So... Lost an account - lost everything, huh?



It will probably happen, but WAY less than it does now with all the people living in chaos without backups.


----------



## xvi (Jul 9, 2014)

One of my college instructors was gifted a "Teacher's Edition" book from Microsoft that included a full copy of Windows (Vista, I think?). Every quarter, he'd wipe it and show the new students how to go through the install. It didn't take long before his key wouldn't activate. He called Microsoft support, explained that he was a college instructor who was partnered with MSDN AA, he was given a copy by Microsoft themselves, and it was asking him to phone in. They asked how many machines that copy of Windows was installed on. He would rather excitedly (and comically) say "Right now, none!" and they'd fairly quickly give him the activation key.

Social engineering can be another way around activation. Windows can get pretty inexpensive if you can split it a few ways.


Continuing a topic from above, Steam-like DRM doesn't seem too bad to me. I like the idea that you _just_ install the OS, no activation to worry about, then you buy the right to log in on your account. It seems to me like that will stop the "I've reformatted and now I can't activate" issue.


----------



## Frick (Jul 9, 2014)

xvi said:


> Social engineering can be another way around activation. Windows can get pretty inexpensive if you can split it a few ways.



That depends on how good the support guys are.  (btw, MS can see how many times a key has been activated along with a hardware ID)

And this is why this is done btw. "Social engineering" is a perfectly normal way around a user agreement we agreed to when installing the software.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 9, 2014)

So....

You buy a disc, run the disc, then get forwarded to a Microsoft website where you then get a key, input key, then you have always on DRM there after.


Okiedokie


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 10, 2014)

btarunr said:


> Call the toll-free number, and have them activated.
> 
> I keep my legit Windows copies activated the right way (even if I have to put up with excruciating 30-minute phone calls), because that's the only way you can run Windows with UEFI and Secureboot (startup in 5 seconds). Cracked Windows installations only work in legacy/CSM mode.



Nonsense. I don't use UEFI b/c it sucks, but I have a laptop here that I just reloaded fresh with UEFI and secure boot enabled. I cracked it and confirmed that secure boot is still enabled.

You're probably thinking of the old Win7 loaders. KMS doesn't need anything special.


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> So....
> 
> You buy a disc, run the disc, then get forwarded to a Microsoft website where you then get a key, input key, then you have always on DRM there after.
> 
> ...



What is this, the 90's? Discs.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jul 10, 2014)

Frick said:


> What is this, the 90's? Discs.


Oh my gosh I can't even! *gasps* Check your non-iridescent, less likely breakable, male-type interface privilege!

*#SoOffendedRightNow #StopOppressingDisks #SinceWhen*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2014)

I still install using a DVD. Maybe this is why I have less troubles than most?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still install using a DVD. Maybe this is why I have less troubles than most?



i've got XP, 7, and 8.1 on a single USB stick with a linux based UI to choose what one to launch. works perfect. i hate how noisy DVD drives are.


----------



## xvi (Jul 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i hate how noisy DVD drives are.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 10, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still install using a DVD. Maybe this is why I have less troubles than most?



I don't think so. Haven't used disc install for who knows how long and haven't got any issues. 

I've gone through the automated phone activation once and even then the motherboard wasn't the same  It was when I upgraded from my UDH3 to my current UP7 board. I was ready to use another of the $15 W8 keys I had got but tried with the one I had already used and it worked just fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I don't think so. Haven't used disc install for who knows how long and haven't got any issues.
> 
> I've gone through the automated phone activation once and even then the motherboard wasn't the same  It was when I upgraded from my UDH3 to my current UP7 board. I was ready to use another of the $15 W8 keys I had got but tried with the one I had already used and it worked just fine.


I've changed my mother board like 5 times with the same windows code. Never had an issue. Maybe it has to do with it tied to my Outlook account? Do you by chance have an account with MS that's tied to the number? Maybe that's factor?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 10, 2014)

No, I don't sign up on Windows with my Outlook account. The only software that's tied to it is Office 365.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> No, I don't sign up on Windows with my Outlook account. The only software that's tied to it is Office 365.


Meh. Dunno then. Only thing I can think of is user error.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 11, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh. Dunno then. Only thing I can think of is user error.



It's system variation. I run into Windows installation issues all the time on other people's systems that I don't on mine and vice versa.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 11, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's system variation. I run into Windows installation issues all the time on other people's systems that I don't on mine and vice versa.



AKA, it's a POS.

I've had multiple fresh installs of windows that were bad over the years. They would bsod and act quirky right after install. Reload again and it would work fine for several years. It's just shoddy software. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2014)

TheGuruStud said:


> AKA, it's a POS.
> 
> I've had multiple fresh installs of windows that were bad over the years. They would bsod and act quirky right after install. Reload again and it would work fine for several years. It's just shoddy software. Always has been and always will be.



You could also see it as a very complicated piece of software that supports pretty much ALL the hardware in the world out (hyperbole) of the box and it is getting installed over and over and over again, yet failures are pretty rare. Such things as you describe could also come from USB/disc glitches, network glitches, electrical glitches, HDD glitches... And all it takes is a reinstall and everything just keeps on working for years.

There is no such thing as perfect software, but given the market share and what it does and on how many different hardware configurations it works on .... Windows is pretty damned good. And before you say anything, the same is true for the various Linux distros. Most of them.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 11, 2014)

Frick said:


> You could also see it as a very complicated piece of software that supports pretty much ALL the hardware in the world out of the box and it is getting installed over and over and over again, yet failures are pretty rare. Such things as you describe could also come from USB/disc glitches, network glitches, electrical glitches, HDD glitches... And yet all it takes is a reinstall and everything just keeps on working for years.
> 
> There is no such thing as perfect software, but given the market share and what it does and on how many different hardware configurations it works on .... Windows is pretty damned good. And before you say anything, the same is true for the various Linux distros. Most of them.



I have another one for you (story time). I have seen server 2003 fail to install on almost 20 identical machines. It magically worked on only one, so they were all imaged from it lol

Of course, I have many tales of windows grenading itself for no reason. That's why tons of people have to reload every couple years.


----------



## Frick (Jul 11, 2014)

TheGuruStud said:


> Of course, I have many tales of windows grenading itself for no reason. That's why tons of people have to reload every couple years.



There is usually a reason. When I was at MS tech support, the biggest problems where user error, malware and AV software.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jul 11, 2014)

I did a lot of fresh installs of win 7 and never failed or had issues later, AV software always used MSE.
Currently using win 8.1 after the update from 8 and since then never had a single issue, i guess, messing with cracks or removing the software activation tool would make your system unstable.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 11, 2014)

I have only had problems trying to install my $15 windows 8 key. I got it installed once. I then went to sell the computer it was on, so I reverted back to windows 7. I then tried to install windows 8 on another pc and it would not. I called the number, no luck. Talked to a person and was told my key did not exist in their system. I just gave up on it, because it was $15 lost with nothing I could do.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 11, 2014)

Take in mind that the $15 keys were upgrade keys. You might want to try using a KMS key to install and then change the key afterwards.

1- Install with these keys: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx
2- Change the MediaInstall key on the registry, if needed
3 - Windows key + R > slui 3 
You can also use the *slmgr /ipk *_<setup key> _command that's shown on technet


----------



## Nordic (Jul 11, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Take in mind that the $15 keys were upgrade keys. You might want to try using a KMS key to install and then change the key afterwards.
> 
> 1- Install with these keys: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx
> 2- Change the MediaInstall key on the registry.
> ...


I tried everything back then. You even helped me quite a bit. I just don't care anymore. If you want to try it trwov, I will send you the key even.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 11, 2014)

heck, why not? shoot me a PM


----------



## 2wicked (Jul 12, 2014)

I like win8.x but Microsoft integrated a VS in their OS and I'm sure win9 will be a VS with an integrated OS witch is just BS.
(abbreviation legend: OS= Operating System VS= Virtual Store BS= Microsoft)  

So why do they need activation for windows shopper 9, Pirates don't buy things.


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 13, 2014)

I've got my money on this following a GFWL-like path.


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2014)

hellrazor said:


> I've got my money on this following a GFWL-like path.



And what is that, and why would it do that?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 13, 2014)

^Games for Windows Live. It went off about a month ago.


----------

